# Pro 3-D indoor schedule



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

these are all in Quebec.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*some one please*

could some one blow the schedule up as can`t read it or is there a way to enlarge it to read and print out thanks ted


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Try using some Bino's to read it......(Click on it and it makes it a bit bigger...not much...but a bit)


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i'll make a bigger one. sorry its so small i never thought to check after i posted it .


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks jeronimo*

great tried binos still couldn`t read can`t wait for the dec 6th one... I see 2 different types of shoots please exsplain I think one was participation other homologue what is that ????


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i hope this is better.
homologue means its a sanctioned shoot where points count for members. you can still shoot if your not a member. participation is just a fun shoot.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

..well now that's too big..........

do you have anything in between?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks jeronimo*

thanks very much....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????*

whats is participation and homologue in the listings please exsplain thanks


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> whats is participation and homologue in the listings please exsplain thanks


homologue means its a sanctioned shoot where points count for members standings.this allows members to qualify to reprisent quebec at the IBO worlds . you can still shoot if your not a member. participation is just a fun shoot.anyone can shoot either type. same price for members and non members.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????????*

If I join pro 3d circuit but live in Ontario can I win re ibo worlds and what is the benefit for me to join ... what do I win ..


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> If I join pro 3d circuit but live in Ontario can I win re ibo worlds and what is the benefit for me to join ... what do I win ..


im not sure about all those details. you would be better off shooting an e-mail to Daniel [email protected] . or he might be at le gardeur next week


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> If I join pro 3d circuit but live in Ontario can I win re ibo worlds and what is the benefit for me to join ... what do I win ..


you can join regardless of where you live . if you place top in your class and decide to go to the ibo worlds , you could recieve some finacial encouragement. how much , depends on how many members there are. 
if im not mistaken , membership is 20$ but dont quote me on that. it was 40$ last year but was supposed to be voted down to 20. dont know if it has been done yet.


----------

